# TiVo -> 7 - Shortcut for manual record



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

To catch the last half hour or so of sporting events, I create numerous manual records per day. With my TiVoHDs, I can use the shortcut TiVo -> 7 to immediately jump to the manual record screen, but that shortcut doesn't work on my Premiere or Bolt. Is there any quick way to get to the manual record screen on new model TiVos?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It seems to only go up to 6 now.


Season/One Pass manager
To Do List
Wishlist
Search
Browse TV/Movies
History

You could simply press record while watching Live TV and it will record to the end and it may include the buffer, up to 1/2 hr behind Live. Would be easier than setting a Manual Record. You can also do this from the guide, record current show or the next.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> It seems to only go up to 6 now.
> 
> 
> Season/One Pass manager
> ...


Yes, if I'm at the TiVo, that's how I handle it, but when I'm going to be out of town on a Saturday and there are up to a dozen football games I'd like to see the 4th quarter of - especially when I don't know which games are going to have the most dramatic finishes - I set up manual records beforehand. That's why I REALLY miss the Tivo->7 shortcut.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

tluxon said:


> shortcut doesn't work on my Premiere or Bolt


Sounds like the Bolt is your primary DVR, so if you don't mind switching the Premiere to SD menus you can get the "7" shortcut option back.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

MHunter1 said:


> Sounds like the Bolt is your primary DVR, so if you don't mind switching the Premiere to SD menus you can get the "7" shortcut option back.


I wasn't aware of that. I really like the TV window when using the menus, so I'll have to give it some thought. Thanks!


----------

